# Η κουλτούρα της αγένειας



## nickel (Mar 12, 2013)

Βρήκα ενδιαφέρον αυτό το άρθρο και το αντιγράφω:


*Η κουλτούρα της αγένειας*
Πώς φτάσαμε να θεωρείται κανονικότητα η επίδειξη των κακών τρόπων
Χαριτίνη Καρακωστάκη
Τα Νέα 11/03/2013 

Όταν συναντιούνται τυχαία δύο άγνωστοι στον δρόμο, έλεγε ο Έρβιν Γκόφμαν (αμερικανός κοινωνιολόγος των ηθών της καθημερινής ζωής), αυτό που ακούγεται συχνότερα να βγαίνει από το στόμα τους είναι «καλημέρα» και «συγγνώμη». Και συμπλήρωνε: Αυτά τα «καλημέρα» και τα «συγγνώμη» πρέπει να τα λάβουμε σοβαρά υπόψη και να τα μελετήσουμε, αν θέλουμε να κατανοήσουμε πώς λειτουργεί μια κοινωνία. 

Αν ο Γκόφμαν μπορούσε να κάνει μια βόλτα σε ένα ελληνικό αστικό κέντρο τού σήμερα, ας πούμε στην πρωτεύουσα, θα παρατηρούσε ότι όταν συναντιούνται δύο άγνωστοι μπορούν να ακουστούν πολλά διαφορετικά πράγματα, εκ των οποίων σπανιότερα «καλημέρα» και «συγγνώμη». Ο εισαγωγικός χαιρετισμός συχνά απουσιάζει ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αντικαθίσταται από ένα, μάλλον επιθετικό, «να σας πω!». Η έκφραση δε του αιτήματος που πυροδοτεί την επικοινωνία είναι συχνά αδιαμεσολάβητη: «Θέλω αυτό» ή «Έχετε το τάδε;» ή «Το τσιγάρο σας έρχεται κατευθείαν πάνω μου!». Η απουσία της λεκτικής ευγένειας συνοδεύεται συχνά και από εκφράσεις αγένειας πέραν της φυσικής γλώσσας: η παντελής αδυναμία συγκρότησης ουράς σε ένα ταμείο και οι συνακόλουθοι αναστεναγμοί δυσαρέσκειας που βγαίνουν από το παρατοποθετημένο μπουλούκι των ανθρώπων, το σολιψιστικό μπλοκάρισμα του διαδρόμου ή της πόρτας στο βαγόνι του μετρό, η ευκολία με την οποία κάποιος «δεν σε βλέπει» και σε προσπερνά κλέβοντας τη σειρά σου, χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνεται καν το «δυνατό άγγιγμα» που προκύπτει από το «ασυναίσθητο» σκούντημα ή ποδοπάτημα, δεν είναι παρά μερικές από αυτές.

Η αγένεια δεν είναι προφανώς ελληνικό προνόμιο. Σε όλες τις πόλεις, όπου η επικοινωνία δεν γίνεται με όρους γνωριμίας όπως συμβαίνει στις πιο μικρές κοινότητες, οι άνθρωποι συχνά απογοητεύονται από τη συμπεριφορά τρίτων απέναντί τους. Το ενδιαφέρον όμως της ελληνικής αγένειας στις τυχαίες δημόσιες συναντήσεις μεταξύ αγνώστων είναι ότι αυτή δεν γίνεται ποτέ αντιληπτή ως μεμονωμένη παρέκκλιση από έναν κανόνα αστικής ευγένειας παρά θεωρείται κανονικότητα. Αντίθετα, μέσα σε ένα καθεστώς απόλυτης αστικής διαστροφής, οι τύποι ευγένειας είναι εκείνοι που θεωρούνται παρέκκλιση και γίνονται συχνά αντικείμενο γελοιοποίησης, σχολιασμού και (καλοπροαίρετης;) πλάκας.

Η κουλτούρα της αγένειας διαμορφώνει ασφαλώς και τους όρους δημοσιότητας των δημοσίων προσώπων. Φωνές, τσιρίδες, υποτιμητικός πληθυντικός και μάγκικος ενικός κυριαρχούν στη ζωντανή και τηλεοπτική πολιτική αντιπαράθεση. «Ακούς τι σου λέω, ρε; Ακούς τι σου λέω;», «Αυτό που σου λέω, εγώ!» ακούγονται να βγαίνουν από το στόμα μελιτζανοκόκκινων προσώπων έτοιμων να εκραγούν. Περιγραφικά επίθετα εν είδει κατηγορητηρίου (Καραγκιόζης, μαφιόζοι, λαμόγια, ρουφιάνοι) και ηθικολογίζοντες αφορισμοί («σα δεν ντρέπεστε!», «καλά, εντάξει, μπαρμπούτσαλα») και πού και πού κανένα αναστοχαστικό συγγνώμη («Μα είστε εντελώς ηλίθιος, συγγνώμη κιόλας») δίνουν και παίρνουν προτού τα διακόψει ρυθμικά η τέλεια μονοτονία της επανάληψης: «Με αφήνετε να μιλήσω; Με αφήνετε να μιλήσω; Μα γιατί δε με αφήνετε να μιλήσω;».

Η ελληνική κουλτούρα της αγένειας δεν είναι καθαυτή κακή, όπως αντίστοιχα μια άλλη εθνική κουλτούρα ευγένειας δεν είναι καθαυτή καλή. Πράγματι η χρήση κάποιων λέξεων όπως «καλημέρα», «συγγνώμη», «ορίστε», «παρακαλώ», «ευχαριστώ», καθώς και η χρήση του πληθυντικού αριθμού δεν εξασφαλίζουν από μόνες τους την καλή συμβίωση των κατοίκων των πόλεων, ούτε επαρκούν για να εξαλείψουν τη βία – βίαιες συμπεριφορές εκδηλώνονται κάλλιστα και σε συνθήκες απόλυτης ευγένειας. Επιτελούν όμως, όπου χρησιμοποιούνται, μια σειρά από πολύπλοκες κοινωνικές λειτουργίες τις οποίες δεν πρέπει να παραβλέψουμε: οργανώνουν τις τυχαίες αλλά αναπόφευκτες συναντήσεις μεταξύ αγνώστων, φτιάχνουν μικρές καθημερινές τελετουργίες, αισθητικοποιούν την επικοινωνία κρύβοντας την πραγματική αδιαφορία που μπορεί να νιώθει ο ένας για τον άλλον, επιτρέπουν την έκφραση μέχρι και των πιο παράδοξων αιτημάτων διαλύοντας και ξαναφτιάχνοντας στιγμιαίες σχέσεις εξάρτησης. Κυρίως, όμως, υφαίνουν το πλαίσιο μιας κουλτούρας που υπολογίζει τον Άλλον, επιτρέπει την κριτική, αλλά επιζητά τη συναίνεση.

Όχι, η κουλτούρα της αγένειας δεν είναι καθαυτή κακή. Ευνοεί όμως τις εκρήξεις, τις φορμαλιστικές αντιπαραθέσεις και τις ανταγωνιστικές επιδείξεις υπέρμετρων εγώ. Αντίθετα, η αναγνώριση του Άλλου και η προσοχή στις ανάγκες του, που αυτόματα προκύπτουν από τη μηχανική χρήση ξερών τύπων ευγένειας, καθρεφτίζουν μια προδιάθεση συναίνεσης, απαραίτητη για την αστική συμβίωση. Ευγένειες και αγένειες, ήρθε η ώρα όλες αυτές τις λέξεις, τις στάσεις, τις συμπεριφορές, να τις πάρουμε στα σοβαρά.

Η Χαριτίνη Καρακωστάκη είναι πολιτική επιστήμων, υποψήφια διδάκτωρ Κοινωνιολογίας στην École des hautes études en sciences sociales (Paris).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 12, 2013)

Σχόλιο του σουπερστάρ Ακίνδυνου για ένα παρόμοιο κείμενο

Πριν από λίγα χρόνια διάβαζα ένα αγγλικό βιβλίο που παραπονιόταν για την αυξανόμενη αγένεια στις προσωπικές και κοινωνικές σχέσεις. Όχι στην Ελλάδα, στην Αγγλία: Talk to the hand


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Το να λέμε δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς αγενείς απλώς μας δίνει άφεση αμαρτιών, ενώ το ζήτημα θα έπρεπε να είναι: είμαστε αγενείς κι αν ναι, γιατί;
Σχετικά με το ζήτημα της γλώσσας: η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει διαφορετικούς τρόπους να εκφράσει την ευγένεια και την επισημότητα, δεν χρειάζεται ο πληθυντικός και το παρακαλώ/ ευχαριστώ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Για παράδειγμα οι ακόλουθες φράσεις:
Φέρε μου ένα ποτήρι νερό. 
Κυρ Γιώργη, πιάνεις ένα νεράκι;
Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η πρώτη είναι διαταγή, ειδικά αν συνοδεύεται από ανάλογο ύφος, η δεύτερη είναι ευγενική παράκληση (και συνοδεύεται κι αυτή από αντίστοιχους μορφασμούς και χειρονομίες). 

Πέρα από το γλωσσικό όμως, είναι οι Έλληνες αγενείς; Και είναι αγενέστεροι από παλιότερα;
Προσωπική άποψη: νομίζω ότι είμαστε αγενείς. Νομίζω επίσης ότι στη γενιά μου και τις επόμενες η αγένεια έχει γίνει αποδεκτή, ενώ σε παλιότερες γενιές κατακρινόταν. Νομίζω επίσης ότι αγενείς υπήρχαν πάντα και δεν ήταν λίγοι, αλλά συχνά ήταν από συγκεκριμένη κοινωνικοοικονομική και μορφωτική ομάδα: ο βλαχοδήμαρχος, ο χωριάτης, ο λιμενεργάτης, αυτός που κατέβηκε από το χωριό και δεν έχει τρόπους κλπ. Τουλάχιστον αυτή ήταν η δικαιολογία που άκουγα στο σπίτι μου. Και υπήρχε η αντίληψη ότι ήταν πολύ ξεκάθαρη η διαφορά ανάμεσα στους τρόπους του χωριού και της πόλης όταν βρέθηκαν να συγκατοικούν στις πόλεις μεταπολεμικά. Έτσι λοιπόν, μεγαλώνοντας στην πόλη είχα συναντήσει ουκ ολίγους ηλικιωμένους "από χωριό", που μίλαγαν άσχημα στους πάντες, έμπαιναν μπροστά στην ουρά κλπ. Αλλά υπήρχε η βεβαιότητα ότι με το πέρασμα αυτής της γενιάς το φαινόμενο θα εξαφανιζόταν. Η βεβαιότητα αυτή δεν ήταν τελείως αβάσιμη, καθώς γενικεύτηκε η παιδεία κλ. Όμως δεν επαληθεύτηκε τελείως. Τώρα βλέπω ανθρώπους της ηλικίας αυτής να κάνουν αυτά που πριν 30 χρόνια κατακρίνανε και αποδίδανε στη χωριατιά των άλλων. Παράλληλα, αποκτήσαμε άλλες αγένειες, που δεν τις είχαμε παλιότερα. Περισσότερη βωμολοχία, π.χ. Και πιο εμφανής αρνητική συμπεριφορά προς κάθε κατεύθυνση. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα πάει στην Κύπρο κι εκεί σχολιάζαμε πως οι (Έλληνες) Κύπριοι οδηγοί σταματούσαν για να περάσουμε κι εμείς συνηθισμένοι από την Ελλάδα περνάγαμε απέναντι τρέχοντας μη μας πατήσουν (ο Κύπριος που μας φιλοξενούσε ερχόταν από πίσω με το πάσο του και μας φώναζε ρε παιδιά μην τρέχετε). Και άλλα πολλά τέτοια περιστατικά. Που τα ερμήνευσε κάποιος ως εξής: οι ηλικιωμένοι δεν μοιάζουν θυμωμένοι, στενοχωρημένοι, αδικημένοι, όπως στην Ελλάδα. Μπορεί, δεν ξέρω. 

Κι ένα τελευταίο: πριν κάνα μήνα γύρισα σπίτι μου, περίμενα το ασανσέρ, ανοίγει η πόρτα και μπαίνει ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι, τους λέω καλησπέρα, δεν μου δίνουν σημασία (αν και η κοπέλλα φάνηκε να ξαφνιάζεται). Γαϊδούρια, σκέφτηκα. Μετά από λίγο, ενώ ακόμα περιμέναμε το ασανσέρ, αρχίζουν να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους ελληνικά. Γαϊδούρια εξ Ελλάδος, σκέφτηκα. Ανέφερα το περιστατικό σε κάτι Έλληνες και μου είπε κάποιος: είναι φαίνεται ακόμα φρέσκοι εδώ, θα συνηθίσουν. Πιθανόν. Προχτές τους πέτυχα πάλι στο ασανσέρ, ίδια περίπτωση, είπα καλημέρα, και ω του θαύματος, απάντησε ο νεαρός, η κοπέλλα έδειχνε πάλι ξαφνιασμένη. Μετά άρχισαν να κουβεντιάζουν μεταξύ τους ελληνικά. Άντε, σε κάνα χρόνο ίσως χαιρετάνε πρώτοι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να γράψω πολλά, αλλά έχω πρόσφατη εμπειρία «ευγένειας» από το ΙΚΑ, που σήμερα κορυφώθηκε, και ως εκ τούτου θέλω να κάνω φόνο. Επομένως θα επανέλθω κάποια άλλη στιγμή.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2013)

...
Σχετικά νήματα:

The Different Levels of Politeness in Different Cultures and Languages

Ifs and buts

Γονεϊκός πληθυντικός ευγενείας

noblesse oblige
Βαρύ απαιδευσία μεν, αρχή άνδρα δείκνυσι και άρχων κόσμει σαυτόν δε.

Δεν τη λογιάζω τη γενιά και το τρανό το σόι·
ανε θαρρείς πως έχεις δα τόσο μεγάλο μπόι,
δείξ' τη μεγαλοσύνη σου, μακριά απ' το σκυλολόι
Τον αγωγιάτη τον ξυπνά μονάχα το αγώι

Παρέμπ: Καλοχαιρέτα τσι πεζούς όντε καβαλικεύγεις, για να σε χαιρετούν κι αυτοί όντε θα ξεπεζεύγεις. The Golden Rule.

Καλημέρα, και συγγνώμη που διακόπτω. ;)

- Lord Vader, this is an unexpected pleasure. We're honoured by your presence.
 - You may dispense with the pleasantries. I'm here to put you back in the queue, in line out of line.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 12, 2013)

Παιδιά, όσοι άνθρωποι τόσες εμπειρίες. Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει μειωθεί ο δείκτης αγένειας. Μια και αναφέρθηκε η προτεραιότητα των πεζών, να πω ότι σε μια κατεξοχήν χωριάτικη πόλη όπως το Ρέθυμνο έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλοι οι οδηγοί σταματάνε να περάσουν οι πεζοί. Με εξαίρεση εμένα, που το παίρνω χαμπάρι πολύ αργά ως κατεξοχήν αργόστροφος.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2013)

Στην Αθήνα πάντως, το μόνο μέρος όπου σταματούν οπωσδήποτε είναι το Ελ. Βελ. :|


----------



## crystal (Mar 12, 2013)

Αυτό συμβαίνει και στη Βέροια και στην Ορεστιάδα. :)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Μια και αναφέρθηκε η προτεραιότητα των πεζών



Η μη τήρηση της οποίας όμως δεν είναι απλώς αγένεια, αλλά κυρίως παραβίαση του Κ.Ο.Κ. και συνάμα επικίνδυνη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Σχετικά με τις ουρές στην Ελλάδα: με εξαίρεση ίσως τα μέρη που δίνουν αριθμό, το άγχος όσων περιμένουν στην ουρά είναι τεράστιο. Γιατί υπάρχει ο φόβος ότι θα σου φάει τη θέση κάποιος άλλος και τότε:
α. θα πρέπει να του το πεις, που σημαίνει ότι αυτός είτε θα σε βρίσει είτε θα σε αγνοήσει, και θα σου ανεβάσει την πίεση
β. επειδή φοβάσαι μη σου ανέβει η πίεση, και δεν πεις τίποτα, μπορεί να σου φάνε τη θέση κι άλλοι
γ. κι αν δε σου φάνε τη θέση κι άλλοι, θα αισθάνεσαι προσβεβλημένος και θα αισθάνεσαι ότι όφειλες να είχες διαμαρτυρηθεί

Δηλαδή είσαι χαμένος σε κάθε περίπτωση, είτε διαμαρτυρηθείς είτε όχι. Κι αυτό γιατί ο παραβάτης έχει θράσος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2013)

Με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα που, σε όλες τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, πάντα μα πάντα καλημερίζω και πάντα χαμογελάω και η απόκριση, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, είναι ".λ.μ.ρα... ακούω". Ούτε κανονική καλημέρα ούτε "τι θα θέλατε;" ούτε χαμόγελο. Υπάρχουν φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις, συνήθως νεαρότερα άτομα και ειδικά νεαρές κοπέλες. Οι χειρότερες κατηγορίες είναι άντρες και γυναίκες άνω των 50. Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι κουρασμένος, ότι έχεις προβλήματα και πιθανότητα σιχαίνεσαι μια δουλειά που σε υποχρεώνει να εξυπηρετείς 1000 άτομα την ημέρα, εκ των οποίων τα 900 μπορεί να είναι προβληματικά. Αλλά, ρε φίλε, όλοι έχουμε προβλήματα. Σου χαμογελάω, σε καλημερίζω. Γιατί μού δείχνεις το αντιαισθητικό μούτρωμά σου;

Με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα η αγένεια γιατί την βρίσκω φορτική. Ναι, _φορτική_ είναι η σωστή λέξη. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν είσαι ευγενικός με κάποιον ξένο και αυτός μαζί σου, σού φτιάχνεται η διάθεση. Η αγένεια μού προκαλεί κατάθλιψη. Ίσως γιατί έχω μάθει να είμαι ευγενικός με τους πάντες. Πάντα καλημερίζω ή καλησπερίζω, πάντα χαιρετάω λέγοντας _στο καλό_, _καλή συνέχεια_, _καλό μεσημέρι, απόγευμα, βράδυ, νύχτα_. Μάλιστα νιώθω περήφανος όταν βλέπω άτομα που πρότερα δεν καλομεσημέριαζαν, να το έχουν πάρει από μένα, μετά από τις πολλές φορές που τους το έχω πει. Και βλέπω το χαμόγελο στα πρόσωπά τους όταν το λένε. Νιώθουν ωραία. Επίσης λέω ευχαριστώ σε όλες μου τις συναλλαγές, είτε πουλάω είτε αγοράζω.

Όταν ρωτάω κάποιον στον δρόμο, πάντα ξεκινάω με το "με συγχωρείτε" ή "συγγνώμη". Πάντα απαντώ "βεβαίως" ή "πολύ ευχαρίστως" για πράγματα που με ρωτάνε, όταν μπορώ να βοηθήσω, όπως οδηγίες για να βρούνε κάτι, να χτυπήσω του εισιτήριό τους, στο λεωφορείο, ή να τούς βοηθήσω να μετακινήσουν κάτι (συνήθως παππούδες). Πάντα απαντάω "λυπάμαι" ή "συγγνώμη" όταν δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Εύκολο είναι· λέξεις είναι· και κάνουν τους άλλους να αισθάνονται λίγο καλύτερα.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2013)

A Treatise on Good Manners and Good Breeding.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Να προσθέσω ότι στο αγενές Λονδίνο (όπως το βλέπουν οι Έλληνες που έχουν καλή ιδέα για όλους) την πρώτη φορά που με βοήθησε άνθρωπος να κατεβάσω τη βαλίτσα μου στις σκάλες στο μετρό νόμιζα ότι θα μου την κλέψει. Γιατί στην Ελλάδα ποτέ κανένας δεν τα κάνει αυτά. Μετά άρχισα να βοηθάω κι εγώ μανάδες με καρότσια κλπ.

Το άλλο που άργησα πολύ να καταλάβω, γιατί η οικογένειά μου δεν ήταν έτσι, ήταν ο φόβος (φόβος ή κάτι άλλο; ) που πιάνει τους Έλληνες όταν τους απευθύνεται κάποιος άγνωστος ακόμα και υπό ασφαλείς συνθήκες, δηλαδή όχι στη μέση του δρόμου αλλά σε μια πολιτιστική εκδήλωση π.χ. Η πρώτη αντίδραση είναι σε μένα μιλάει; γιατί μου μιλάει; τι θέλει από μένα;

Περιστατικό με αγένεια που είχε συμβεί όταν κάποτε έκανα τη διοργάνωση ενός χορού για έναν σύλλογο Ελλήνων εν Λονδίνω. Κάποιοι έκλεισαν εισιτήριο τελευταία στιγμή, δεν είχαν προτίμηση πέρα από το να καθίσουν μαζί, οπότε δεν ήξερα πού να τους βάλω για το φαγητό, γιατί όλα τα τραπέζια ήταν γεμάτα, και τους έβαλα στο δικό μου, με το σκεπτικό ότι ήταν τρεις (δύο άντρες, μία γυναίκα) και ήμασταν κι εμείς τρεις (δύο γυναίκες, ένας άντρας), και είχαμε κι άλλα δυο ζευγάρια (τραπέζι των δέκα). Έρχονται λοιπόν οι τρεις, τελευταίοι αφού είχαμε καθίσει όλοι, κι ο ένας νεαρός (ο ελεύθερος, όπως μάθαμε μετά) κοιτάζει καλά καλά τις γυναίκες που κάθονταν στο τραπέζι και αμέσως κατεβάζει τα μούτρα μέχρι το πάτωμα και δεν μας μίλησε μέχρι που τελείωσε το φαγητό και σκορπίσαμε όλοι. Και είχε κι ένα ύφος όλο πλήξη μέχρι που τελείωσε το φαγητό. Και λες, εντάξει ρε παιδί μου, δεν βρέθηκε στο τραπέζι σου καμιά υποψήφια γκόμενα (αν και μια- δυο ήταν κούκλες, αλλά περί ορέξεως κλπ κλπ). Τι να κάνουμε, αυτά συμβαίνουν. Επαγγελματική εκδήλωση ήταν άλλωστε, όχι προξενιό. Τόσο ανίκανος είσαι δηλαδή να πεις μια καλησπέρα και να πεις δυο κουβέντες περί ανέμων και υδάτων για κανένα μισάωρο; Και παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ήταν η μόνη φορά που είδα τέτοια συμπεριφορά σε αυτές τις εκδηλώσεις.


----------

